# Eleaf iPower



## Vicious Vaper (5/7/16)

Just wanted to find out which local retailer will be stocking this beauty and how soon?

http://www.eleafworld.com/ipower/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (5/7/16)

That looks good. 

Vendors cannot respond in the general forums. Best is to ask in this forum: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/


----------

